
Delivery for Mr. Assange - state
https://twitter.com/bitnk/
======
australis
Can be followed on twitter as well

<https://twitter.com/bitnk/>

also, e-mail sent to Assange informing him of the parcel:

<http://pastebin.com/44m5UViP>

~~~
damian2000
I didn't get this part ...

> There are over 9000 identical parcels! So, if the first parcel fails to
> reach you, we will undertake a second and third attempt.

Surely they haven't made 9000 camera parcels?

~~~
eurleif
"Over 9000" is a meme, so don't take it literally.

~~~
damian2000
Ok thanks!

<http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/its-over-9000>

------
rapind
You may want to follow this on twitter instead of using the IP Address given
in the link.

I only say this in case it's just one server behind this IP address, and the
camera / phone is posting it's images to it as well. Viral traffic could
potentially ruin the entire experiment.

~~~
state
I can no longer edit the post, but if a mod wants to switch it to a Twitter
link I agree that would be a good idea. I didn't expect this to be so popular.

------
gesman
How does it holds internet connection? Police will definitely notice it for
Julian - and will x-ray it. Then they'll see wires and circuitry inside. Bomb?
Would be interesting to see progress...

~~~
Pinckney
Alternatively, it _is_ a bomb, and one cleverly prepared to maximize the
likelihood that it is opened by its intended target. (Somehow I imagine Mr
Assange is careful about opening unsolicited packages these days -- but if he
becomes aware of this one, he might relax that standard).

Perhaps my tinfoil hat needs adjusting.

~~~
joshguthrie
Does not. That's the first thing that came into my mind when I saw it.

At least now we all know who gave this crazy idea to some secret agent
agencies if this indeed happens.

------
kilroy123
Hmm... sending a device into an embassy, that is recording data (video),
possibly sound, and transmitting it.

Isn't this an act of espionage? While cool, this seems like a bad idea to me.

~~~
cyanbane
I agree, very ballsy art. I don't believe I have ever explicitly seen a law
here in the US (I know this is UK, just comparing) forbidding cameras within a
package, but I would think there would be some law on the books somewhere they
could apply (not saying that is a good thing, esp in light of recent events).

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
CFAA, wire fraud. It fits any crime.

~~~
sesqu
General espionage / covert surveillance should cover it better.

------
jayzalowitz
Anyone else want to see assange giving a thumbs up and rapping at the end of
this?

~~~
RKoutnik
Knowing the internet, he'd probably sing "Never Gonna Give You Up"

------
Mithrandir
Wow, I was just thinking how cool it would be to watch a package be delivered
online. Anyone know how the images are being transmitted?

~~~
thefreeman
Probably a cell phone

~~~
contingencies
Copy that. I wrote something like this over bonded GSM links (1G) in Australia
circa late 2000/early 2001. Also carried a GPS feed. 10 seconds was about
normal then for a CIF JPEG over 2 x ~8kbps links (very lossy and unreliable
though). This is higher res, but then data speeds have improved.

------
A1kmm
Interesting experiment. Some of the Twitter posts say where the parcel is, but
there is no EXIF data on the images posted. I would guess that either the
images were geotagged but are processed to remove it, or the author separately
uploads GPS data along with images.

Any chance of providing a time series of the parcel's location?

~~~
koenigdavidmj
>Any chance of providing a time series of the parcel's location?

Let's do that /after/ it arrives.

------
youngtaff
It's going to get opened...

You've only got to look at the xray image on the bottom of this site to see
why - <http://archive.is/lIwe8>

------
NanoWar
Doesn't load for me :(

Edit: Seems a bit overloaded and only slowed down.

~~~
Mithrandir
Here's a saved version: <http://archive.is/lIwe8>

------
denzil_correa
This looks straight out from a Hollywood movie. Now, this makes me curious.
Who is behind this?

~~~
cynwoody
Google for !Mediengruppe Bitnik. They are a "media collective" based in
Zurich[1]. And this is not their first hack.

[1][https://sites.google.com/site/kabkinteractivemediadesign/opp...](https://sites.google.com/site/kabkinteractivemediadesign/opportunities/workshopmediengruppebitnik)

------
spoiledtechie
Pretty Awesome little technique. Any chance we could do this for presidents?

------
SvenAndersson
Awesome! But I hope they have some plan to fix this:

"!Mediengruppe Bitnik ‏@bitnk moving again. but: USER IS over daily photo
limit: bitnik!"

edit: Nvm, seems it was only a photo limit on the pic.twitter.com service.

------
xxpor
It appears the ec2 instance has died. They should put an ELB in front of it (I
assume you can get static ips for elbs).

~~~
jwilliams
ELBs are accessed via a CNAME as it's on scalable/changable infrastructure -
you can't get a (reliable) static IP.

------
gesman
Also audio feed would be interesting as well. Is there somewhere array of
saved images kept?

~~~
JosephRedfern
Example URL:
[http://54.243.29.30/public/ASSANGE/2013/01/16/20130116204737...](http://54.243.29.30/public/ASSANGE/2013/01/16/20130116204737.jpg)

The filename s in the form YYYYMMDDHHMMSS.jpg - you could probably guess the
path to past images if you wanted to, or even knock up a script that would
download them all.

~~~
benevolinux
"knock up a script that would download them all"

That doesn't seem to end well for people lately.

------
MrJagil
Can anyone explain the URL to me?

~~~
entropie
Its not an URL. Its an IP.

~~~
geuis
"a URL". One doesn't say "an uniform resource locator".

~~~
cbr
People who pronounce "URL" as "earl" say "an URL".

(One of my coworkers does this, Australian if it helps.)

~~~
sturmeh
Although it's not correctly pronounced as earl. (You sound each letter
separately.)

So using "an" would be yet another mistake.

~~~
marshray
Lol.

------
jamesjguthrie
Definitely think this is a bad idea. If the Royal Mail find out they might
destroy the package.

~~~
enneff
And that's a bad thing? I don't think they're concerned about property damage.
They're doing it to see what happens.

~~~
jamesjguthrie
I'm not 100% sure but it does sound to me like it might be illegal as it's
passing through and taking unauthorised photographs of Government offices (the
Post Office) and the Ecuadorian Embassy.

